

Join Our Global Event on Venteo App - Blakefolgado

Yo,<p>We at Venteo want to let everyone share what they are up to.<p>Venteo lets everyone submit their pictures into the same album at an event live.<p>Here is a link to the iOS app : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F;Venteo<p>Also join this event on Facebook and your good to go! 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;events&#x2F;792038850816730&#x2F;<p>Come join us : ]
======
iCoLLaTeRaL
So you want me to take pictures of me on my laptop? OK fine

